# Some stupid rookie gun questions



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Hello, I am the type of person who will just own 2 guns for life...one for HD and and one for CCW. I want to spend a little extra and get 2 really sweet looking guns...so I want a combo of protection and a work of art!! Anyway my question...I am torn on semi auto vs revolver (for both HD & CCW, pros & cons to both)... but if you were to leave a semi auto clip loaded for 20 years (if just left it in a drawer, only to clean it once a year) do you have to worry about the spring tension going bad? If so would I maybe want to rotate the loaded clip duty between the 3 clips every so often to prevent ruining the spring pressure? Obviously when push comes to shove the gun firing (and loading the next round) is the most important thing. Would such a worry call for a revolver over a semi auto? 

I'm basically trying to narrow down my ideal full sized semi auto & revolver, and my compact CCW semi auto & revolver, than choosing 2 of the 4 afterwards. I've been trying to seek out my 2 revolvers and while reading I read something depressing, someone pointed out that today's Smith & Wesson is not the same quality as your dad's Smith & Wesson...Ugh I can't stand when a company starts cutting corners and abuses and uses their reputation (usually after a buy out). I thought I was locked in on the S&W 640 .38 Special, and the S&W model 64. I want revolvers that are as close as possible to being built like a tank. I'm not knowledgeable about internal parts...any recommendations on which small and mid-sized revolvers have the best reputation for NOT having parts that break after heavy use? 

Last question is about compact semi auto...I'm really leaning towards the revolver here because I read that the reliability advantage that revolvers enjoy over semi autos are even MORE true in compact sizes. So if I were to go semi auto my priority would be 99% reliability to not jam. From what I've read it sounds like the HK P7 is the most reliable...but what scares me away from it were a couple of people claiming that the clip release would sometimes accidently eject based on it's location. Any recommendations that could match P7's reliability in compact semis? THanks!

...almost forgot, for the record the full sized auto I'm leaning towards is a Sig P226...but which style I'm not sure man a couple of them look incredible!! The Mk25 looks so bad ass! The Scorpion looks insane too! So basically my question about a clip spring tension degrading is a question about the P226


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

From everything I have heard, leaving a magazine loaded does not weaken the spring. If I have got the jest of your post correctly, I believe a revolver might be your best bet. I do think you should reconsider just leaving in in a drawer until needed. While having such a weapon is still better than no weapon at all IMO, I think it wise to take it out and shoot a few rounds through it ever so often as to keep familiar with it. You really don't want to be trying to figure out how it works when/if your ever under pressure and need it.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Thanks, yes that was my question about the springs. When I talk about leaving it in a drawer for 20 years I am just admitting to a worst case possibility. I think I will play with it once in awhile but I do get busy a lot, and I have been known to like something today but forget about it after awhile.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope you have better luck shopping than I do. For me, every second box of ammo that I purchase has a 72hr shelf life.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonshine Dave has some good advise. You could always search for an older like new or new in box Smith and Wesson if your concerned about the quality of modern manufacture. I might also suggest getting the trigger smoothed by S $ W performance center and perhaps some night sights.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2 things here:

1. For home defense you may want to consider a riot gun (short barrel shotgun). Can easily be carried around the house and, for the most part, you always hit what you aim at.

2. As far as you CCW is concerned, let me throw this out to you. If you are carrying and get involved in a shooting (justified or not) your firearm will be taken from you by police as evidence and you may not get it back for a month to a year. If that happens what will you use for a CCW? IMO you may want to diversify and buy more than two.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The mag spring is not an issue on quality modern weapons, regardless of how many silly write ups you read than claim different.
Want a revolver that is built like a tank to last forever and great value Ruger.
If you are not going to shoot often A striker fired Auto maybe easier for you simple because they tend to have triggers that are easier to use.
Budget is almost always a factor how much do you plan to spend?
Great full size 9mm for HD is a long list. There are many weapons that will both both just fine. If you are only going to have two and not really do much shooting best to have weapons that are a like.
Weapon you can load put away and fire 50 years from now Stainless Steel Ruger revolver . 357 loaded with good .38's for HD easy to control and effective for any use IMO.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You could try pawn shops in your area to find older and better quality revolvers. A compact 1911 is a good choice for CCW as well. Many can be had for under $500.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Hello, I am the type of person who will just own 2 guns for life...one for HD and and one for CCW. I want to spend a little extra and get 2 really sweet looking guns...so I want a combo of protection and a work of art!!


That's what all of us said once upon a time........assuming you actually get involved in shooting, it leads to the next one, more ammo, the next one, more ammo......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Guns are like potato chips. You always want just one more::rambo::


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Based on your requirements, I would say your home defense, throw-it-the-drawer-and-forget-it gun should definitely be a full sized revolver. A revolver can be fully loaded and ready to fire by just a trigger pull with NO springs under tension. A stainless steel revolver, kept dry and at room temperature, loaded with quality nickel-coated brass ammunition, will almost certainly fire after 20 years of non-use.

Note: after a few years the exposed lead portions of the bullets will seem to grow a white fuzzy coating. This is basic lead carbonate forming on exposure to air. It does not mean the ammunition is bad; it will still fire.

Now, to the CCW weapon. You should NOT just put your carry gun in its holster and ignore it for 20 years. Practice, practice, practice. Practice aimed dry fire, practice your draw stroke from concealment, practice on the range with live ammo. Having a machine jump in your hands and an explosion go off inches from your face isn't like the movies. It takes some getting used to if you want to be effective and safe. Try to get some live fire practice at least every 6 months, in all weather conditions and with all clothing types.

If you choose a semi auto, make sure it functions flawlessly with your chosen self defense ammunition. And by flawlessly, I mean no malfunctions of any kind for ar least 100 rounds after you have broken it in with cheaper FMJ. Yes, 100 rounds of self defense ammo is expensive. Owning guns, if you are serious about it, WILL be expensive.

In my experience, the lighter the better with CCW weapons. If it's uncomfortable and heavy, you will be more likely to leave it at home. There are many quality autos and revolvers to choose from. My local gun store will rent guns at their indoor range for you to try before you decide, try to find one near you. Not all guns fit all hands, don't go just by photos in a catalog.

Good luck, and welcome to the club. And remember, there are NO stupid questions.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I agree with many of the above posts. Revolvers are a good way to go. This is not discounting semi-autos at all, by the way. A light, compact 5 round revolver is best for CCW, think Ruger LCR or S&W Bodyguard .38 special. For home defense I personally have a medium frame, 4" barrel revolver also, plus a 12 gauge shotgun (18.5"). Very low maintenance and should go bang every time. But even with these, you need to practice not just shooting, but SAFETY.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Badass Home Defense:

BCM® RECCE-14 KMR-A FULL PURCHASE

Badass Concealed Carry:

Colt Special Combat Government®

Both are DEAD SEXY and will ensure your ego gets plenty stroked at the range.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is it one more hand gun I don't need anymore. not another AR or AK that is it. Then that Gun salesman Obama comes on tv and the internet with his sneaky sales pitch. One more that is it all over again .
Like that Ruger LC9S I got two weeks a go I am getting another just for the heck of it.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

How "pretty" a gun is does not matter, what matters is that you are comfortable with the gun and it fires EVERYTIME.
maybe buy an uglier gun and spend the cost difference on ammo to get comfortable with it.

I have some damn nice looking guns, none of which are used for defense. On my nightstand is the tried and true Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag, it's pretty idiot proof and as long as it is not so gunked up that the trigger and hammer won't move, it will fire.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> You could try pawn shops in your area to find older and better quality revolvers. A compact 1911 is a good choice for CCW as well. Many can be had for under $500.


The only thing I'd like to add to this is if you go to pawn shops looking for a deal, you had better know what these weapons cost new. Around here, a lot of pawn shops think a lot of there used weapons, often they want almost as much as the weapon cost new. If I'm going to have to pay 98% of a new price, I'll just buy it new and get the benefits of the new purchase, as opposed to something they may have already had 10,000 rounds put through it. Lots of people seem to think because they are buying something used, they are automatically getting a good deal, BUYER BEWARE know the worth of what you are looking at.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

For your carry gun I would highly suggest the S&W M&P 360 J-frame 357 with Crimson Trace laser. It's my daily carry gun. Super light weight and very accurate for a short barrel revolver. I like the being able to cock the hammer back for a better/lighter single action shot. I shoot lighter 38 special rounds for lots of practice and carry 357 mags for defense. Yes I practice with the 357's as well just not as much.

House gun I'd go with a S&W M&P R8 357 mag. 8 Round capacity and it has a rail under the barrel for a Streamlight weapons light. The light should be a part of your defensive plan. A revolver is the only choice when your life is on the line, IMHO.

I have owned S&W guns for decades and have never had any problems. So I don't know where you heard of any bad news. Now Ruger is another story. I'm finally getting rid of my last Ruger and am done with that companies crap. I had problems with several models pistols and rifles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As for used even those that think they know weapons get taken. Often bubba the want be gun ship read on the net about polishing up the ramps and while weapon may look good it may be messed up. Other things they often think they can do to them also. If you buy used you better know what you are getting into.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Revolver versus magazine is not really the right question. Both are totally viable platforms, each with its own pros and cons. So what really matters is your intended application; how are you gonna use the thing?

If your experience level is low than I usually advise the revolver. Less controls, long double action trigger to reduce the risk of ADs (accidental discharges). Glocks and 1911s are advanced weapons and should not be wielded by rookies, no matter how cool they look. Lotsa people shoot themselves with Glocks because they are simply not practiced enough in the basics.

Revolvers have superior triggers to autos. You cannot stage an auto (a revolver makes a tiny click just before the hammer falls, allowing you to do a final sight check before discharging.-this is known as staging a trigger.)

A revolver works better in grunge and dirt than an auto, and you get 6 shots for sure (whereas with an auto the only round you can truly count on is the one in the chamber.)

Revolvers are preferable when using large hunting cartridges. A Desert Eagle chambered for 44mag weighs twice as much as a model 29 (and suffers from a crappy trigger)

Magazines are cheap. If you are worried about springs going bad then it's not a big deal to buy a new mag every decade or so. However, I have had weapons with fully loaded magazines for 20 years and never had a problem. Just avoid cheap magazines. A couple of Chip McCormicks will last a lifetime.

The market is soft for revolvers. You can pick up some really great deals on wheel guns because all the kids are going for the gee-whiz autos and wonder nines. Personally I think the S&W M19 is a far classier weapon than most autos.

Smitty is right, if you worry about S&W quality then go with a Ruger. I have never met a Ruger I didn't like (although I always thought the GP100 was butt-ugly.) Personally I believe that the S&W quality issue is more myth than fact. They have been using CNC for years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For home defense I would have to agree with the those who advocate a .12 gauge short barrel pump. Start with #4's and top it off with O buck or a slug as it reaches the end of the line. 
For concealed or open carry put me down as in favor of the P 226. I've lugged mine around both ways for about 15 years or so and ran a few thousand rounds through it with nary a whimper. 
Will side with those who claim it dont hurt the springs to leave them loaded up over long periods of time..but if it makes you nervous take out a round or two when your not using it and top it back off when you got out into the world. Thats how I do it so its bound to be right. I am down to shooting once a year never had any spring troubles.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Colt isn't in the revolver game anymore, but their triggers were in my option some of the best ever to come straight from the factory.

Me personally, I would look at a Smith&Wesson hammer less (not bobbed) J frame for ccw, and a K frame for the home, like the Model 19 mentioned above. If you want to get more use out of them, the .357 will shoot .38 specials for cheaper practice. If you want cool, get something from the S&W performance shop, or something customized by Wilson Combat.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Waterguy said:


> Colt isn't in the revolver game anymore, but their triggers were in my option some of the best ever to come straight from the factory.
> 
> Me personally, I would look at a Smith&Wesson hammer less (not bobbed) J frame for ccw, and a K frame for the home, like the Model 19 mentioned above. If you want to get more use out of them, the .357 will shoot .38 specials for cheaper practice. If you want cool, get something from the S&W performance shop, or something customized by Wilson Combat.


S&W does indeed make a number of really great revolvers with shrouded hammers. Stoke them with Magsafe Defenders or Glaser safety slugs and they are quite potent, even in a 38cal loading. 
IMAG0587_zpschk3ulu2.jpg Photo by joshuaswebsitephotos | Photobucket

Fear the man who only owns one gun, because he prolly knows how to use it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Colt Python, get your money ready


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Well I'm happy that I am dead wrong about my concerns about loaded clips having their springs wear out!! So I can scratch that off my pro/con list.

Budget? Hmm, I'm pretty erratic financially, I can see myself spending anywhere between $1,000 to $3,000 for both gun, with the less expensive purchase being the CCW most likely.



sideKahr said:


> Based on your requirements, I would say your home defense, throw-it-the-drawer-and-forget-it gun should definitely be a full sized revolver.





Ralph Rotten said:


> A revolver works better in grunge and dirt than an auto, and you get 6 shots for sure (whereas with an auto the only round you can truly count on is the one in the chamber.)


Exactly!!! Which brings me to a concern I've read about with S&W, this internal lock crap. I don't care how rare it is that these guns fail to fire due to this lock, NO THANKS i'm out on any gun with an internal lock I would be totally defeating the 'Will ALWAYS fire' purpose by buying one of those.



chocks141 said:


> How "pretty" a gun is does not matter, what matters is that you are comfortable with the gun and it fires EVERYTIME.


So true. But luckily lots of pretty guns are also super high quality!! For instance the S&W 640 as opposed to the 642 Airweight, IMO by spending the extra money the 640 looks prettier! So the best of both worlds! Apparently the 640 is one of the only S&Ws that come without the internal lock.



Ralph Rotten said:


> Smitty is right, if you worry about S&W quality then go with a Ruger. I have never met a Ruger I didn't like (although I always thought the GP100 was butt-ugly.) Personally I believe that the S&W quality issue is more myth than fact. They have been using CNC for years.


Umm, I think the G100 looks ok but for the most part I like the looks of S&W better. Actually I read a lot of people who say GP100 is Ruger's best when it comes to durability/reliability. Question, can S&W custom make me a gun without the internal lock? And if not is there a highly recommended custom revolver place that can? I'm a huge fan of stainless steel. I'm eyeing up all of S&W's K Frame 60s models. Kind of confusing though on what the differences are though. One moment I want the 64...the next moment I want the 66, I'm having a hard time knowing which one I would choose.



Urinal Cake said:


> Colt Python, get your money ready


Oh wow you're not lying (about the quality, looks, and price). I don't get it why do these companies all the sudden just stop making their bread & butter guns?? It seems like a lot of the insane pricing is due to the collectible factor, although some of the price definitely for the quality/durability. I'm not interested in driving up a price for collectible reasons though.



bigwheel said:


> For concealed or open carry put me down as in favor of the P 226.


Although your version of CCW would be my version of HD the P226 continues to impress me. The Scorpion and MK-25 are insane! So I was checking them out and both these guns have a threaded barrel option. So it got me thinking, why not?? Having a silencer would be awesome, first of all, some nut case breaks in and comes at me and I'm forced to fire...I'm thinking more and more wouldn't it be a huge advantage to NOT blow your eardrums out in the process?? I'm surprised more people don't talk about that, especially people who are into the big calibers!

Let's face it, LUCKILY most gun fanatics can go their whole lives without firing a gun at someone, so being that it is rare to have to fire one (without ear protection) it is understandable that it's not a hot topic. But surely firing a 45 from your bed without ear protection could give you permanent ear damage...this isn't a matter of 'Oh don't be a wimp' we are talking about permanent ear damage!! By the way I work at a place where you can definitely hurt your ears and it's not a minor issue at all.

Second, how much of an advantage would it be to be able to shoot some outdoor targets and not have to worry about someone calling the police? Also, not having to even worry about ear protection! Look at these beasts;

MK-25 Threaded Barrel

Sig Sauer P226 Scorpion 9MM Flat Dark Earth 4.9' Threaded Barrel 15 Rd Mag - Impact Guns

Seriously, why not keep a Scorpion with silencer by my bed...God forbid I have to use it I'll still be able to hear when I'm 50! And although very expensive, another (bigger) gun that is a beast that also comes with a threaded barrel is the HK MK23


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My everyday carry... S&W 1911PD with Crimson Trace laser sight.


----------

